

Find Your Engineering Dream Job - kapilkaisare
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/tech-careers/find-your-engineering-dream-job

======
saundby
Cute quiz, but they needed a broader range of people for comparable results.
My best match was only 68%.

Plus, there are presumptions in some of the answers that'll push you elsewhere
than where you might really be.

But hey, still a pretty good quiz for the internet. ;)

